# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards - Bonus Round [2015 Flop of the Year]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2015)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​
Except this bonus round is set up to declare which was the most embarrassing and disappointing release of 2015. 

In case of a tie, I'll ask three anonymous judges to give me their final votes in order to break the tie and declare the winner. 

And the nominees are:

*Screamride* (Xbox One, Xbox 360)
*Evolve* (PC, PS4, Xbox One)
*Godzilla: The Game* (PS3, PS4)
*The Order: 1886* (PS4)
*Tony Hawk?s Pro Skater 5* (PS3, PS4, Xbox One, Xbox 360)
*Batman Arkham Knight* (*PC**, PS4, Xbox One)
*Alone in the Dark: Illumination* (PC) 


*PC port was especially bad



Welp then. Vote away peoples :metroid


----------



## Monna (Dec 11, 2015)

I didn't play any bad games this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2015)

That's the point. You didn't have to play these trainwrecks to recognize their trainwreck-nyness


----------



## Monna (Dec 11, 2015)

Well I did watch a friend play some batman game last summer, dunno if it was the one you mentioned but it looked like shit. All they did was drive the batmobile around and pull shit with a rope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2015)

Yup. But that's not even the worst part of the game.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2015)

I played none of those, but I vote Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 5 because I was huge fan of the first 3 games, and even got some fun out of the HD one, so I was looking forward to this new one, the only thing they had to do was get the engine of THPS3 and make new levels, how they managed to make such shit game is amazing on its own right.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2015)

Arkham Knight isn't a shit game by any stretch. 

What was the basis for this list, I wonder?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Arkham Knight isn't a shit game by any stretch.
> 
> What was the basis for this list, I wonder?



Nah nah. It's just that the PC port was complete garbage. This isn't to recognize the most shit game. Pretty sure there are many shitty games out there, but rather it is to recognize the most disappointing or embarrassing release for whatever reason it may be.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 12, 2015)

THPS 5 by a huge long shot. Robomodo was given this title as one last shot at the franchise before the license expired and they failed spectacularly. Their publisher knew they hadn't made a decent Tony Hawk game but still gave them this title in an effort to nickle and dime people. Plus the sure fire way to know a game will be bad? No review copies.

Godzilla was bad but I don't think there is a huge nostalgia bait market for his games so I don't think anyone was expecting anything much from this title.

Evolve was pretty boring gameplay wise imo, but it was a game that did function but was ruined by shitty business practice so I think it should be last on this list.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2015)

If Batman is on there, Failout 4 should also be on there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2015)

Atlas said:


> If Batman is on there, Failout 4 should also be on there.



Do elaborate. From what I saw, I'd say Arkham Knight was worse. Still is apparently.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2015)

khris said:


> Do elaborate. From what I saw, I'd say Arkham Knight was worse. Still is apparently.



Failout 4 is a literal abomination. I don't even know what the fuck genre it's trying to be. Is it supposed to be Mass Effect? Borderlands? Minecraft? Farcry? It's certainly not Fallout. The bugs are ridiculous, Beth refuses to get a new fucking engine, shit tier writing, literally not an rpg. Fallout 3 was shit, but this takes the cake. I haven't played this Batman game, but if it's anything like Asylum/City, it's infinitely better. Even if Batman is worse, how does that exclude Failout 4 from being on the list?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 12, 2015)

I voted Godzilla, I knew what I was going in to, but it still burns. Wouldn't be mad if it was $30.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Failout 4 is a literal abomination. I don't even know what the fuck genre it's trying to be. Is it supposed to be Mass Effect? Borderlands? Minecraft? Farcry? It's certainly not Fallout. The bugs are ridiculous, Beth refuses to get a new fucking engine, shit tier writing, literally not an rpg. Fallout 3 was shit, but this takes the cake. I haven't played this Batman game, but if it's anything like Asylum/City, it's infinitely better. Even if Batman is worse, how does that exclude Failout 4 from being on the list?



Well, this is what the "other" option is for. It's by no means a thorough list, since this category is a bonus and had no nomination phase. But more importantly, I assumed people already expected that much from a fallout game. If the devs we're trying a new route different from the one fans are accustomed to then you have an argument on it being dissapointing.   

Anyways, if you feel so strongly you can vote for it. I'll be sure to set up a nomination thread for this category next year if we're still doing this.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Well, this is what the "other" option is for. It's by no means a thorough list, since this category is a bonus and had no nomination phase. But more importantly, I assumed people already expected that much from a fallout game. If the devs we're trying a new route different from the one fans are accustomed to then you have an argument on it being dissapointing.
> 
> Anyways, if you feel so strongly you can vote for it. I'll be sure to set up a nomination thread for this category next year if we're still doing this.



Just voting other.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2015)

My tl;dr is super effective


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone not voting on The Blunder:1886 should get the fuck out of my face.


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 13, 2015)

I played Godzilla last year and that shit was just a glitchy ass mess.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2015)

Fallout 4 for me.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 14, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone not voting on The Blunder:1886 should get the fuck out of my face.



Calling that game disappointing would mean that I had some kind of expectations for it, when in fact, I recognized it as a dud when the first details emerged.

On the other hand, I never imagined that WB would have the audacity to ship AK on the PC in such a deplorable condition.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2015)

Overwatch said:


> I had expectations about Arkham Knight.



Found your problem.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 14, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Anyone not voting on The Blunder:1886 should get the fuck out of my face.



You know, the funny thing about The Order, for me, is that I bought it well into its bargain bin phase--I got it for like 14 bucks--knowing full well what it was, how long it was and what people's complaints were, and I had a good time.

I mean, I've certainly played worse.  It does feel like a prologue rather than a full game, and the shooting is bog standard, sadly, but I can't say I was unhappy with the purchase, especially considering how little I paid for it and then returned for full price at Gamestop.  

Honestly, though, the engine they use is pretty fucking cool, and there were some really great atmospheric parts that weren't just rooty-tooty-point-and-shooty slogs, and they could have made a really cool Survival Horror/Horror theme Myst-style adventure game with it, since the attention to detail was extremely high and with some tweaks to how you interact with the world, could have made for a great game.

But, sadly, dudebros and children still largely direct the AAA market and they had to put cover based shooting in there.  And the devs are asses, too.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Found your problem.



I never said I was interested. 

But the PC port caught my attention regardless.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 15, 2015)

Arkham Knight was one of my most anticipated games of 2015


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2015)

I sure liked having to play Twisted Metal in my stealth game.


----------

